# Rodent damage to a barrier



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is tar paper much like house wrap and it is there as a water mamgement for any water that gets post the siding. If you are not seeing any water damage the siding is doing well and missing the paper is not a big deal.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I had some mouse holes at the base of my detached garage a few years ago. I decided to cut pieces of plywood and fit them in between the joists, butted tightly against the sill plate to prevent entry. So far it's worked well and mice haven't gotten back into the garage in years.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

When I was young we wanted to keep mice from chewing their way into grain bins. My father got some rolled material that looked like white felt paper; he called it asbestos paper. We lined the grain bins with it. Mice would not touch the stuff. Eventually we learned from the mice. I now own that farm and I found a roll of it in a barn. It is probably not acceptable to use it now.


----------



## NeoHawk (Jun 13, 2020)

If rodents are still an issue, you might to a YouTube search for videos of a rat trap made from an empty plastic 5 gallon paint can, with bait suspended over the center of the open can, and a rod on ball bearings such that the rodents begin running along the rod toward the bait then it twists freely causing the rodents to fall in water that holds the can stable. They do not escape. Sad for the rodents but a chemical free way to reduce the rodent population.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like a half a** build garage to me.
Why would anyone build any building with the 2's laying flat like that?
That going to be a royal mess to build out the studs and add nailers in the corner to finish it out.
By code you can not just leave exposed foam.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Looks like a half a** build garage to me.
> Why would anyone build any building with the 2's laying flat like that?
> That going to be a royal mess to build out the studs and add nailers in the corner to finish it out.
> By code you can not just leave exposed foam.


Joe, take another look, to me it looks like a 2x4 wall with a let in angle brace and then strapped for vertical siding.


----------



## soniamann (Aug 28, 2021)

What's the best way to get rid of these things?


----------

